

Somalia, the Perfect Failed State - smallblacksun
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,695224,00.html

======
puredemo
Funny how anarchist dreams never turn out quite as well as envisioned. I'm
sure the free market will take care of things if given enough time.

